# Second RTA



## Braki (24/2/18)

I want to get another RTA and I have 3 (now 4) that I see pop up a lot and not sure which one is best to take. There is a lot of people for them and a lot against them. I find the Ammit 25 very easy to rewick. I haven't replaced a coil yet, but that will probably happen this week. Also one that the parts available in SA and not going to cost me a lot.

Which one will be the second choice and why?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/18)

Braki said:


> I want to get another RTA and I have 3 that I see pop up a lot and not sure which one is best to take. There is a lot of people for them and a lot against them. I find the Ammit 25 very easy to rewick. I haven't replaced a coil yet, but that will probably happen this week. Also one that the parts available in SA and not going to cost me a lot.
> 
> Which one will be the second choice and why?



Out of the list the Zeus because it's great tank! But I would add the Kylin Mini to the list!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (24/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Out of the list the Zeus because it's great tank! But I would add the Kylin Mini to the list!



Kylin Mini Added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/18)

@Braki you want a single coil rta or a dual coil rta?
I have been facing the exact same thing as you of not knowing which rta to get after my last attempt with the first batch of Kylins ive stayed away from rta and settled with keeping the ones i own and love.

I actually just pulled the trigger on a manta rta and keeping my fingers crossed. But after all the research ive done i think it's what im looking for.


----------



## Room Fogger (24/2/18)

@Braki , I'm not going to choose because I am biased towards the OBS Engine Nano's, I have 4 Nano's because of their good flavour, no leaking, and ease of wicking. I also have a Zeus, which is more finicky but is a great tank with great flavour, no leaking. On the other two I have no experience.

If you have no problem with the Amit, then the Zeus should not be a problem, as long as you follow some advice posted on this site already regarding the wicking. It is not going to be an easy choice, but good luck with that. Maybe see if you can find vapers near you that might have them and ask if you can try it out. Unfortunately our tastes differ as does our preference. The Amit and Zeus should be near enough to each other airflow wise, so if you like the one you may like the other. 
Good luck in your choice and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (24/2/18)

Zeus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/2/18)

Thanks for creating this thread. Going through the same dilemma. Obs nano is already on my list. No specific reason for this choice, just want to try top airflow and this seems to be the only top airflow RTA where the airflow is directed to the side of the coil rather than the top. I strongly believe that when the airflow is from the top or side of the coil, performance is much better. 
Will be ordering from 3fvape along with @Moerse Rooikat . The second RTA will be as per the outcome of this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (25/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Thanks for creating this thread. Going through the same dilemma. Obs nano is already on my list. No specific reason for this choice, just want to try bottom airflow and this seems to be the only top airflow RTA where the airflow is directed to the side of the coil rather than the top. I strongly believe that when the airflow is from the top or side of the coil, performance is much better.
> Will be ordering from 3fvape along with @Moerse Rooikat . The second RTA will be as per the outcome of this thread.



wife is using the obs nano i am a duel coil man so i will be getting me the duel coil version

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (25/2/18)

@Braki
Trust me on this ....... if you are willing to wait, then get the Footoon Aqua Reboot RTA.
https://www.footoon.com/product-page/aqua-reboot

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Carnival (25/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I actually just pulled the trigger on a manta rta and keeping my fingers crossed. But after all the research ive done i think it's what im looking for.



The Manta is an excellent RTA, I believe you will be very happy with it! I really love mine, flavour is very good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/2/18)

OBS Engine Nano. One of the few tanks, which have withstood the test of time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (25/2/18)

My first recommendation would be the OBS Nano. I do not know the Zeus, but from feedback and observed design, I would place it second. After almost loosing a mod due to not leaking but condensation around the bottom airflow, I now have a rule of not even taking a second look at bottom airflow atties.

The SM25 was highly hyped and I do believe some users were lucky with it. It never worked for me and would either dry hit or leak. Wicking that thing correctly seems too much of a challenge.

The Kylin I know nothing about, probably due to my above mentioned rule.

All in all, the OBS would be my first choice and is the only RTA currently in use in this household. We are running three of them.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (25/2/18)

Carnival said:


> The Manta is an excellent RTA, I believe you will be very happy with it! I really love mine, flavour is very good.


my manta only leaks wen u fill her up rest of the time no leaking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/2/18)

What about coppervape skyline and the dropkit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iceman_ZA (25/2/18)

Got a Zeus a few days ago. If you Wick it correctly it's a great tank. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (25/2/18)

Think I need to look at top airflow designs. The Ammit 25 don't leak all the time, but when it does it kinda makes me want to take it off and put it somewhere where I will forget about it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/2/18)

Braki said:


> Think I need to look at top airflow designs. The Ammit 25 don't leak all the time, but when it does it kinda makes me want to take it off and put it somewhere where I will forget about it.


@Braki , a lot more tank manufacturers are going top airflow as technology now allows for similar flavour and performance that was previously not attainable, and they don't leak, something most people appreciate. I have had a tank do a number 1 in my shirt pocket, and it isn't nice. You're always wiping its nose or its bum. I have some that I do not mind doing this with as it is more condensation than leaking, but some just flush, different thing. 

I like the OBS Nano for its ease of build, the space on the deck, it's very accommodating with wicking, and gives good to great flavour, making it an easy tank for beginners and oldies alike. I have not been sorry for getting them, I have 4. I am selling my Zeus, not because it is a bad tank, but it doesn't suit my vaping style anymore, but the OBS option never came to mind. If you get one, I don't think you will be sorry, it's a workhorse with a racehorse attitude. If nothing else, just give it a chance and see before you decide, for your own peace of mind.
RF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/2/18)

I missed the OBS Nano somehow. Never got one and reading all the positive comments i have some fomo now. Lol.

Just wondering @Room Fogger , @Raindance , @Andre - whats its airflow like and where do you feel its "sweet spot" is? Restricted lung hit I presume?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/2/18)

Im defineltly picking up the Asmodus Zesthia. it hasnt had a lot of hype as its still new. But has some very good reviews,

http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=81&product_id=1238

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/2/18)

Silver said:


> I missed the OBS Nano somehow. Never got one and reading all the positive comments i have some fomo now. Lol.
> 
> Just wondering @Room Fogger , @Raindance , @Andre - whats its airflow like and where do you feel its "sweet spot" is? Restricted lung hit I presume?


My experience is that it can go from MTL to DL. Personally, I do an airy MTL on it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (26/2/18)

Andre said:


> My experience is that it can go from MTL to DL. Personally, I do an airy MTL on it.


@Silver, it is capable of huge airflow down to very restricted. Never used it MTL as I doubt it was intended to function as such. Very difficult to restrict the airflow to the required level.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (26/2/18)

Had two of the rta's in the poll,wouldnt vote for either of them.

However,the best RTA which I have ever owned is the Asmodus Voluna and it is my daily runner.It is AMAZING on flavour as well as some decent cloud production.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (26/2/18)

how is the obs loosing. no leaking good flavor what more do you need

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/2/18)

Silver said:


> I missed the OBS Nano somehow. Never got one and reading all the positive comments i have some fomo now. Lol.
> 
> Just wondering @Room Fogger , @Raindance , @Andre - whats its airflow like and where do you feel its "sweet spot" is? Restricted lung hit I presume?


That's the beauty of the tank, you can have airflow for a day, or go nearly as low as a Skyline without a disc, but with both airflow open, and that is my main reason for keeping them. I can pull a Zeus, and then drop wattage and get Semi Skyline. It is just an amazing tank imho. Right coil and the options if you are stuck with one option is what makes it a winner for me.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (26/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> That's the beauty of the tank, you can have airflow for a day, or go nearly as low as a Skyline without a disc, but with both airflow open, and that is my main reason for keeping them. I can pull a Zeus, and then drop wattage and get Semi Skyline. It is just an amazing tank imho. Right coil and the options if you are stuck with one option is what makes it a winner for me.



So well explained @Room Fogger 
Sounds like a major win

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/2/18)

I have not had a OBS or a Kylin, so I cannot comment on them. I've had a Zeus and sold it, but still have my Serpent 25.

Then also another punt for the Manta. If you wick it right, no leaking even when you fill it. And flavour, imho, is comparable to the Reload. But flavour is subjective and also depends on what coils you run and the quality of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (26/2/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Im defineltly picking up the Asmodus Zesthia. it hasnt had a lot of hype as its still new. But has some very good reviews,
> 
> http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=81&product_id=1238



Very interesting , Vic rates it better than the Kylin for fruity juices : 
Almost looks like a single coil version of the Aqua Reboot hmmmmm .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/2/18)

Daniel said:


> Very interesting , Vic rates it better than the Kylin for fruity juices :
> Almost looks like a single coil version of the Aqua Reboot hmmmmm .....



Yup definitely will be my next purchase. Love that its 24mm and holds 4ml juice. Nowdays everything is 25mm and only holds 2mm. Makes no sense to me


----------



## Braki (27/2/18)

I'm going to get the OBS. I've been watching a bunch of reviews and read up and all the jazz. And it comes out stronger for me. When I have enough cash again I'll get a Zeus just to experience it. But for me a specially since I still have to try change a coil on the Ammit, the OBS seems the best way to go. Thanks everyone for your input and advice. Really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Braki (27/2/18)

Daniel said:


> Very interesting , Vic rates it better than the Kylin for fruity juices :
> Almost looks like a single coil version of the Aqua Reboot hmmmmm .....



I'm so scared of bottom airflow now. Since I read somewhere someones Pico got fried because of bottom airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/2/18)

Braki said:


> I'm going to get the OBS. I've been watching a bunch of reviews and read up and all the jazz. And it comes out stronger for me. When I have enough cash again I'll get a Zeus just to experience it. But for me a specially since I still have to try change a coil on the Ammit, the OBS seems the best way to go. Thanks everyone for your input and advice. Really appreciate it


Great stuff. Keep us updated please.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/2/18)

Great news @Braki , it's a good choice. There will be a lot of people here that will assist with any problems you may have, but I don't think you are going to need us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (28/2/18)

Advice please from all you clever people. Duel or single? And what coils should I get? Please if possible tell me the full name cause the abbreviated names are not on the supplier websites

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/2/18)

Braki said:


> Advice please from all you clever people. Duel or single? And what coils should I get? Please if possible tell me the full name cause the abbreviated names are not on the supplier websites


OBS Engine Nano, which is a single coil tank. If you cannot find it at the vendors, place an ad in the Classifieds Wanted.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (28/2/18)

Andre said:


> OBS Engine Nano, which is a single coil tank. If you cannot find it at the vendors, place an ad in the Classifieds Wanted.


or join my group buy +-r450
or the duel same price


----------



## Braki (28/2/18)

Im getting the OBS Nano through the group buy, I want to know should I get a duel or a single?


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/2/18)

Braki said:


> Im getting the OBS Nano through the group buy, I want to know should I get a duel or a single?


Single as its easier to wick and can run at much lower watts. Athough the dual does have more flavour and with the right ni80 build you can also vape at lower wattages. the nano will be a lot easier tho in terms of wicking and building.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/2/18)

I also rate the AMMIT as one of the greats.

I have been convinced/brainwashed by @Rob Fisher I am fetching my KYLIN MINI today.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (28/2/18)

Braki said:


> Im getting the OBS Nano through the group buy, I want to know should I get a duel or a single?


The OBS Engine Nano, as far as I know, is made for single coil. So, yes, certainly single as @Kalashnikov said above.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (28/2/18)

the duel 
Authentic OBS Engine RTA Rebuildable Tank Atomizer - Black, Stainless Steel, 5.2ml, 25mm Diameter


----------



## Andre (28/2/18)

Ah, I see, for the group buy, which I think is from 3fVape, the latter has only the gold Nano in stock. If not you colour, you should get one via the Classifieds Wanted.


----------



## Room Fogger (28/2/18)

@Braki, go for a single coil. You can graduate to dual coil later, but I don't think you will want to. All mine are singles and they are great.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (28/2/18)

Andre said:


> Ah, I see, for the group buy, which I think is from 3fVape, the latter has only the gold Nano in stock. If not you colour, you should get one via the Classifieds Wanted.


the black and silver is there and on sale $21.90


----------



## Andre (28/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> the black and silver is there and on sale $21.90


Ah, ok. I see the black Nano here, but the silver is sold out.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (1/3/18)

Got my KYLIN MINI last night and it's exceeded all expectations. I've actually put my squonker aside. Worth every cent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

